# Sony Drops Youtube and Maps on PS Vita



## Sakitoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

Sony published that is going to drop support of the Youtube and Maps apps and also remove some of the functions of the [near] app.


> All features of the [Maps] application and some features of the [near] application will be disabled with the PlayStation®Vita system software update planned on March, 2015.
> Functionalities of the applications will be removed automatically once users update their PlayStation®Vita.
> 
> The disablement of features will not affect gameplay.


 
While the maps function was really lackluster, the Youtube app was heavily used for some people and was particularly useful to watch walkthroughs and such. fortunately you can access Youtube through the Browser.
The removal of some functions on the [near] app could render some trophies unobtainable in certain games, although I doubt they would remove the item share function but rather the map that appear when you look for nearby people.

Very unfortunate and alarming as this is the first solid sign of carelessness of Sony towards the Vita. I just hope this is just another case of expiring licenses and nothing more. I myself will be backing up the Youtube app to my laptop just to see if you can bypass his removal that way.

 Source


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2015)

This does not sound promising for the Vita, usually you'll hear of them discontinuing apps or functions like ten years after a console is out.

I never used Maps or [near] but the Youtube app was actually quite good. I guess they don't want to continue spending money on developing for it.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 28, 2015)

I got my Vita last year and honestly? It became nothing more than a device for PS4 remote play for me. Because hey, i can use the Vita like some sort of Gamepad and play my PS4 while my TV is free.


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, Sony, we get it, you want the Vita to die already.

Looks like they're already killing off the Vita, judging from this act.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 28, 2015)

This is pretty sucky 'cause watching YouTube on Vita is like one of its pros and taking that away is a shame but hey you can still watch it via the Internet Browser so not all's lost.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 28, 2015)

Isn't Youtube one of the most common, basic apps available for any platform at this point? If you can't even keep that up, then you're not even trying.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow the whole 2 people who own a vita are going to be disappointed


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 28, 2015)

FireGrey said:


> Wow the whole 2 people who own a vita are going to be disappointed


 
During all these years I only saw one person in real life that actually owned a Vita. It's cute, it's like seeing a monkey playing with a ball.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jan 28, 2015)

What a Turd the Vita has turned out be really..... Lifespan has been 2-3 yrs of wasted potential & clouded promises 


 



Waiting for a native hack so I can Pirate the 5 worthwhile games on the Handheld........


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Isn't Youtube one of the most common, basic apps available for any platform at this point? If you can't even keep that up, then you're not even trying.


 


I dont think so.

From some of my friends that work at "YouTube" (yeah its a place lol) they say that the player can be a bit of a bitch, always changing servers for video hosting, 4 or 5 different formats for each video, etc. The way I see it is that yeah, the might be a double pronged house keeping act. On the one hand Vita support is waning as far as Sony is concerned. Which is sad. Not seeing the Vita live up to the hype and promises that early ad campaigns stoked makes me wonder about what gaming with a vita would be like if I could, in fact, pause my ps3 game and pick it up on my vita. Or better use of the cross save system. Which the CSS works, you have to save a SPECIFIC points, its not seamless like they make it look. I digress. 

Dropping Youtube support doesnt really strike me as all that big of a deal. Reason 1, there arent many people who dont have a phone now-a-days that cant play videos better with the official app or browser at higher quality with better connection speeds. Reason 2, you can still use the Vita browser to do your youtubes if you must.

Dropping "Near" is even less significant if you ask me.  While I think it might have been a nice idea, anyone with a wifi Vita is never going to touch it, nor would anyone REALLY opt to use it over a phone, dedicated GPS device, or go through the hassle of having your vita added to your mobile plan, especially if you arent already an AT&T customer. Now, granted, AT&T fields quite a few people with mobile plans, but not everyone. 

On the surface, dropping either of these things might come as a shock, but think about it for a few minutes. I dont see these decisions as any sort of dealbreaker, nor do they spell out "DOOM" in the sky for the vita. 

No, that was when Sony came out and publicly announced they were not making any first party AAA games for the Vita.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 28, 2015)

it might not be 100% on sony with the support drop for the apps

the vita maps app its a Google map app
and
youtube is Google owned

Google might not support the vita apps anymore
Google wants you to use the Google web site for maps and mobile youtube for youtube


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2015)

Ryupower said:


> it might not be 100% on sony with the support drop for the apps
> 
> the vita maps app its a Google map app
> and
> ...


 
I didnt even think about that


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

Ryupower said:


> it might not be 100% on sony with the support drop for the apps
> 
> the vita maps app its a Google map app
> and
> ...


 
That's what I hope, seeing how all the other Youtube apps have received updates(3DS doesn't count, is just a glorified browser) and the Vita was left behind I wonder Google just took the easy path of discontinuing the app.

Now if the app was handled by Sony...


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2015)

Meh. I use my smartphone/tablet/PC for Youtube and google maps. As long I get my weeaboo and indie gaems, I'm dandy as fuck.

It does suck if you use your vita for Youtubes and Gmaps.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 28, 2015)

I use youtube on my VITA to watch shows and stuff in bed before i go to sleep so this sucks... couldnt care less about the maps one tho.


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2015)

wait....

my vita has maps and youtube?






no fucks were given.





FireGrey said:


> Wow the whole 2 people who own a vita are going to be disappointed


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank God this was posted. I'm now reconsidering to purchase the Vita.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey look, apps I never used that will still be accessible anyways by just using the browser which adds maybe one extra step to the whole process. As Bortz said, this is hardly a big deal, and was mentioned by Ryupower, this is probably just Google making a decision based on numbers and resources for where their support should go. Regardless, the Vita really won't be any worse off. I agree with emigre in that, as long as I get my weeaboo and indie shit, I'm good to go. I have plenty of other titles already, exclusives, ports, and indies alike that have made the system worthwhile.


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Thank God this was posted. I'm now reconsidering to purchase the Vita.


 

wait you don't buy gaming consoles based on what games it has but which shitty apps it has?

logic of kids today.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)

Flame said:


> wait you don't buy gaming consoles based on what games it has but which shitty apps it has?
> 
> logic of kids today.


 
Well some people like to use YouTube, when their computers are not corresponding.


----------



## Arras (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well some people like to use YouTube, when their computers are not corresponding.


 
It's not like you can't use youtube anymore at all. Mobile Youtube in the Vita web browser will work just fine.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Thank God this was posted. I'm now reconsidering to purchase the Vita.


If this is a deciding factor for you in deciding whether or not to get a Vita, then you clearly didn't want to buy a Vita to begin with and are excuse hunting to keep from buying it.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 28, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> If this is a deciding factor for you in deciding whether or not to get a Vita, then you clearly didn't want to buy a Vita to begin with and are excuse hunting to keep from buying it.


 

The youtube app isn't a deciding factor but Sony dropping support should be something you factor in. If they're dropping shit now, what will the state of the Vita be in a few years? I'm very disappointed by the potential of what this announcement suggests. I'm playing Persona 4 Golden on my Vita at the moment and its a BEAUTIFUL experience. The game is excellent, the connectivity with the internet is flawless. Coming in and out of the game to browse the net, check the PS Store is amazing.


10x better than my 3DS. 


why why why why why Sony did you drop support for what could have been a beautiful machine. Please pump some money into the Vita, release 5 solid exclusives using your solid IPs like GOW and Metal Gear and then bundle it with PS4s for an affordable bundle (maybe a crossplay bundle).

I really think the Vita can still be turned around in the West. The big generic shitty games are perfect for the Vita and consumers over here buy PS4s and Xbox Ones for them and would buy a Vita too.



As soon as I saw the Vita 2000, I feared the future and support for the Vita was bleak. I hope I'm wrong, I really do but I just can't see games like P4G, Uncharted, Gravity Rush etc. coming to the Vita post 2015.


----------



## purupuru (Jan 28, 2015)

I just preordered htol#niq. I love my Vita. It's too bad Sony has done such a miserable job with marketing. It's as if they didn't have any idea what to do with this amazing divice they created. As for YouTube and maps who really gives a crap? If I want to watch YouTube or use a maps app it sure as hell isn't going to my Vita that I pull out.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 28, 2015)

I still to this day have no idea what the fuck "near" is and I am a day one Vita adopter. Discontinuing youtube is a shame even though I never used it once as for maps did anyone ever use that on a vita? lol


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I still to this day have no idea what the fuck "near" is and I am a day one Vita adopter. Discontinuing youtube is a shame even though I never used it once as for maps did anyone ever use that on a vita? lol


It's supposed to be some cheap imitation of 3ds streetpass, both which are useless imo.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> It's supposed to be some cheap imitation of 3ds streetpass, both which are useless imo.


 
Not as useless. You can get items for games that use the functionality, some games even have trophies associated to share items though Near.
Streetpass gives little to no rewards, which is good, you'll lose near to nothing once Streetpass die.


I'm with emigre too, this year is full of weaboo gaemz to enjoy. Is just that it was a pleasure to see Youtube videos though the solid app on dat OLED screen, but I can get used to browse to Youtube.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 29, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Streetpass gives little to no rewards, which is good, you'll lose near to nothing once Streetpass die.


 

You have no idea what Streetpass is... Do you?


----------



## endoverend (Jan 29, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> I got my Vita last year and honestly? It became nothing more than a device for PS4 remote play for me. Because hey, i can use the Vita like some sort of Gamepad and play my PS4 while my TV is free.


 
Sounds uh... a bit familiar to the strategy of uh.. another company...


----------



## zeello (Jan 29, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Very unfortunate and alarming as this is the first solid sign of carelessness of Sony towards the Vita.


 
what? no it isn't.. The slim model happened first and is a much bigger act of carelessness. I actually think it is what will kill the vita. I couldnt really care less about YouTube.. but on the other hand I suppose this is a big deal for those who don't have an android or iOS device.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 29, 2015)

Tigran said:


> You have no idea what Streetpass is... Do you?


Pokemon X/Y: you gain pokemiles that can be redeemed or transferred to pgl for items you can obtain in game anyway.
The Legend of Zelda ALBW: you can fight dark Links for rupees that as always grow at trees grass.
Mario Kart 7: you can receive ghosts to beat and Miis to challenge that can be utterly annoying throwing perfect bananas or bombs at your face.
Super Smash Bros 3DS: you can play a minigame to earn coins which can be obtained in all the other modes of gameplay.
the list goes on...

The only game I can think that gives a real benefit and almost made it mandatory is Bravely Default which use streetpass to hire workers to upgrade you shops quicker than usual.



zeello said:


> what? no it isn't.. The slim model happened first and is a much bigger act of carelessness. I actually think it is what will kill the vita. I couldnt really care less about YouTube.. but on the other hand I suppose this is a big deal for those who don't have an android or iOS device.


now a revision of a product is a sign of carelessness?? I'm really sure the PS2 had full support when they replaced the more functional phat for the puny slim. same goes for PS3, and had 2 revisions.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey, I'm kinda new to this video game thing, what's a vita?


----------



## zeello (Jan 29, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> now a revision of a product is a sign of carelessness??


It's the screen though. It's not just that it's worse than OLED. The screen on the slim Vita isn't even normal. It's as though the LCD was installed behind a yellow stained glass window or something. It may not be immediately noticeable, but the subliminal effect makes it all the more damaging imo. I can't imagine that many of the people who incidentally bought the slim model will still be using it for any length of time. They are basically guaranteed to drop the Vita in a few months if not sooner, because a screen which makes everything muted and barf colored will easily wear down anyone's enthusiasm.

http://i.imgur.com/csQQ2Ok.jpg
/Sony butchering their own brand

p.s. I remember when Vita was announced, Sony stated it will focus more on gaming this time around and less on multimedia. Kinda funny then how today the loss the youtube app is considered a big deal. 
But, understandably, it doesn't exactly build confidence in the Vita at this point in time for Sony to suddenly drop one of its features.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 29, 2015)

zeello said:


> It's as though the LCD was installed behind a yellow stained glass window or something. It may not be immediately noticeable, but the subliminal effect makes it all the more damaging imo.


The same happens with 3DS XL screens. and besides that I'm not gonna be convinced until I see firsthand a Vita 2000 in action, I'm not very fond of compare screens with photos, is very different when you see it in person, 3DS vs XL photos overexaggerated the yellow tint effect.



zeello said:


> p.s. I remember when Vita was announced, Sony stated it will focus more on gaming this time around and less on multimedia. Kinda funny then how today the loss the youtube app is considered a big deal.
> But, understandably, it doesn't exactly build confidence in the Vita at this point in time for Sony to suddenly drop one of its features.


 
I didn't remember that but if is true then Sony is just fulfilling his promise(?)....... I guess .


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2015)

The Vita 2k screen is fine. Honestly there;s been a lot of whinging about that based on a handful of comparison pictures.

I think I might now go use the Youtube app on my tablet.


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Streetpass gives little to no rewards, which is good, you'll lose near to nothing once Streetpass die.


 
That depends on the developer entirely. Streetpass is a framework to allow data exchange between titles on different systems. There are games where it is very useful.
Also it can't easily "die". It's not maintained on a server or something.
Don't really know what near is but it it seems useless and most people agree. Especially with how many Vita owners are out there.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 29, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Pokemon X/Y: you gain pokemiles that can be redeemed or transferred to pgl for items you can obtain in game anyway.
> The Legend of Zelda ALBW: you can fight dark Links for rupees that as always grow at trees grass.
> Mario Kart 7: you can receive ghosts to beat and Miis to challenge that can be utterly annoying throwing perfect bananas or bombs at your face.
> Super Smash Bros 3DS: you can play a minigame to earn coins which can be obtained in all the other modes of gameplay.
> ...


 


Fire Emblem was excellent in terms of using street pass. 

Honestly street pass is a pretty nice feature. Lots of potential.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 29, 2015)

This headline sums up Sony's priorities:

"Spotify Joins PS4 & Sony Vita Apps Dropped "




Why doesn't sony negotiate a deal or support for Spotify to the Vita? They really really seem to not care. The remote play feature hasn't been pushed forward enough and I'm surprised some games still aren't patched to work better with it. 

Also why aren't they releasing an add-on to enable dual triggers like the circle pad pro? Is it just not possible? 

Luckily I still have LOH Trails in the Sky and a butt load of Vita games I haven't played yet so I'm not too pissed off but the Vita had the potential to be something really special and push portable gaming forward. Whilst Nintendo are throwing every big IP they can at the 3DS and giving fans what they want, Sony are quietly moving on to the PS4 and letting third party japanese titles hold the Vita up.


----------



## CathyRina (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh no Sony kills a redundant app and a app no one uses. The end of the world is here! /sarcasm
Really instead of crying over the app use the Webbrowser to watch Youtube.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ryupower said:


> it might not be 100% on sony with the support drop for the apps
> 
> the vita maps app its a Google map app
> and
> ...


That makes sense, after all, Vita's not doing Google any favours or Sony for that matter.

It's surprising that Wii U has a YouTube and Google Earth (titled as: Wii Street U) app, but I guess due to the lack of a media player most people who want to watch videos use YouTube (since it's free).

I downloaded Google Earth which was free back then and now they're charging $4.99 on the US eShop, dunno about UK because I can't see it as it says "downloaded". I've got to say that I enjoyed seeing places I haven't been to in years and yeah sure, I could've just used the internet browser on my PC to do the same thing but the way they've got the app running is actually better than playing some games.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah this is just google dropping support, the YT app will still work it's not going to suddenly vanish, and who even uses maps and near? The Vita will be around for as long as the PS4 is.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 29, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Hey, I'm kinda new to this video game thing, what's a vita?


 
It's Life.

Sony shouldn't have named it 'Vita' because it really doesn't have much of it, it'd have been better had they gone with 'PSP 2'.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2015)

Ryupower said:


> it might not be 100% on sony with the support drop for the apps
> 
> the vita maps app its a Google map app
> and
> ...


 
Pretty much this, I'd wager it's more Google dropping support than Sony dropping support.

But oooh no, VITA SUX VITA SHUD DIE OMG PLS KILL ALRDY SONY


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 29, 2015)

SONY

IT ONLY REMOVES FEATURES


----------



## Mario92 (Jan 29, 2015)

How come they are dropping Vita support, device that actually has really good screen and processing power, but then keep supporting 3DS version which runs videos at 144p or similar and can't play 3D videos either despite the actual 3D screen and all. 
I never used Maps and Near always pestered me that I have found deserted location, but the bloody thing still has GPS build in which is now basically even more useless than it was. 

Both services were provided by google so maybe they are just using their own resources better than on proprierary handheld console.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 29, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> But oooh no, VITA SUX VITA SHUD DIE OMG PLS KILL ALRDY SONY


 
Complaining about GBAtemp bandwagoning against a non-Nintendo platform is like complaining about a Nintendo game being shit: It's your fault for not expecting it.


----------



## zeello (Jan 29, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> The same happens with 3DS XL screens. and besides that I'm not gonna be convinced until I see firsthand a Vita 2000 in action, I'm not very fond of compare screens with photos, is very different when you see it in person, 3DS vs XL photos overexaggerated the yellow tint effect.


 
I just got a slim vita, it was the version of vita I was always dead set on getting because I really wanted that USB charging port among other reasons. I was not swayed by the comparison photos. Big mistake,as now I feel only disappointment. I actually think the comparisons kind of deter from the real issue (despite me having just posted a comparison photo) the issue being that the screen sucks, not merely that the OLED screen is better. When I get my OLED vita in the mail in a few days, then I will be certain of the full extent of the slim vita's sucktitide. We'll see.

p.s.I never heard of any yellow screen issues with the 3DS/XL. I didn't really notice any issues with my XL screen other than if you play 2 Fast 4 Gnomz demo, there is a massive amount of motion blur / ghosting.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 29, 2015)

So let me get this straight. We are finally getting to the point of HTML5 replacing the need of dedicated apps for certain platforms (FINALLY!) and people will complain about it? 

Maps and YouTube were good on the PSVita, but frankly, they were far less used on my Vita than most other apps, not to mention the phone I have with me most of the time.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 29, 2015)

zeello said:


> I just got a slim vita, it was the version of vita I was always dead set on getting because I really wanted that USB charging port among other reasons. I was not swayed by the comparison photos. Big mistake,as now I feel only disappointment. I actually think the comparisons kind of deter from the real issue (despite me having just posted a comparison photo) the issue being that the screen sucks, not merely that the OLED screen is better. When I get my OLED vita in the mail in a few days, then I will be certain of the full extent of the slim vita's sucktitide. We'll see.
> 
> p.s.I never heard of any yellow screen issues with the 3DS/XL. I didn't really notice any issues with my XL screen other than if you play 2 Fast 4 Gnomz demo, there is a massive amount of motion blur / ghosting.


 
Fair enough, as I never seen a Vita 2000 I can't say much so I'll take your word.

Now on the 3DS side. also happens with regular 3DS manufactured after certain date that I don't know.


Spoiler















 


Qtis said:


> So let me get this straight. We are finally getting to the point of HTML5 replacing the need of dedicated apps for certain platforms (FINALLY!) and people will complain about it?
> 
> Maps and YouTube were good on the PSVita, but frankly, they were far less used on my Vita than most other apps, not to mention the phone I have with me most of the time.


 
Most web pages have an app design on mobile devices and can do almost the same that their respective apps now. with emphasis in almost.
Not such a big deal but, one of the features of the Vita Youtube app that even had *before the smartphone app was the ability to read comments while viewing the video, the only other platform that could do it at the time was.... well.... the almighty PC.
If they adjust that(which I say is impossible with the current Browser app) then the Youtube app would be redundant.

*Don't remember exactly but I think was before.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 29, 2015)

There is actually a very real and legitimate reason for why these apps are going to disappear, and it is a fairly simple one.

Google provides information that Sony's apps use, by means of an API (or Application Program Interface).  Interfaces like these allow for all kinds of integrations - especially including apps like these - however in the case of an online API, must be accessible in order to be useful.  Now, Google actually deprecated two versions of their APIs, for YouTube and Google Maps respectively, both of which are to be officially discontinued on - You guessed it - April the 20th, 2015. 

List of Google Maps APIs subject to deprecation (on April 20th,  2015).
YouTube developer blog post detailing the API deprecation.

So what is actually happening is that Sony does not feel that it is worth the time and money to update these apps - and believe me, such updates can entail total rewrites so this is not even remotely a selfish move on their part.
This is similar to the deprecation of GameSpy a few years ago which forced Nintendo's old WFC to shut down.

Neither spells, or will ever spell, the doom for a particular company or service offering.


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 30, 2015)

Youtube apps usually suck anyway. If you can still get to it through the browser, no big loss. Assuming the browser doesn't suck (the ones on PS3 and PSP did).


----------



## eriol33 (Jan 30, 2015)

vita is dying faster than dreamcast. If it's a human it's probably a 3 years-old baby having a dementia and the parents taught it to grow up as a dog.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 1, 2015)

''But... but why tho'' ~ Jontron


----------



## zeello (Feb 2, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Fair enough, as I never seen a Vita 2000 I can't say much so I'll take your word.
> 
> Now on the 3DS side. also happens with regular 3DS manufactured after certain date that I don't know.
> 
> ...


It's a conspiracy!!! All the screens are going yellow! Probably to make us buy more games, or some other b.s. psychological reason.


----------

